# Bladder removal?



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Anybody have a fool proof method for removing the bladder when field dressing without rupturing it? I have no idea how many deer I've gutted over the last 35 years but that is one trick I have never mastered on a consistant basis.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Same here...I'll be watching this for the answer!!!!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Not sure if there's a 'foolproof' method other than using caution and care while removing. I use my hands a lot while doing the diaphragm muscles attached to the sides which gives me more of a 'feel' as to how much pressure is on the bladder. I can honestly say I've never "ruptured" one but have on a couple of occasions "pierced" one due to being hasty.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Use a hypodermic needle or a marinade injector to remove the urine and put it in a bottle.

Or just syphon it out through...maybe not.lol


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

I use a Zip Lock bag, I place the bladder whole in the bag while attached to the deer. I zip the bag shut as far as I can. Then when the guts are pulled out and away from the deer I cut of the tube and seal the bag. You still need to gently pull it out enough to get it in the bag.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

I to would be interested to hear any other recommendations. I have luckily never broke a bladder as I have used EXTREME caution when anywhere near it. 

One of the two I gutted last year had a REALLY full bladder that looked like it was ready to burst if I looked at it funny! I thought for sure I was in trouble but it turned out OK.


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a little off subject but good for a laugh. One time after gutting a doe out that had a full bladder. I saved the bladder (about $30 worth of free doe pee I figured) and set the bladder in my garden. The next day I went to get it and it was gone. I just figure some wild critter found it. The next weekend we went to the neighbors to play cards and they were telling us about how there dog had barfed something up on the floor when they let it in the other day, and they had no idea what it was. I didn't have the heart to tell them but I couldn't help but laugh thinking about the dogs first bite into it. :lol:


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

glockman55 said:


> Or just syphon it out through...maybe not.lol


:lol::lol::lol: i just spit coffee all over my screen..........thats hilarious!
tjstebb


----------



## MULLSKINNER (Jul 27, 2006)

pinch the bladder with off with your finger's squeeze the urine down hold it ..then put a plastic zip tie "wire tie " on sinch down tight .. then snip off the bladder above the tie with your knife ...


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have not take a bladder or but out of a deer in years. After I get them skinned they are broken down so that I can get the meat in the refrigerator. 

The bladder and bung go to the carcas pit with the spine for the critters to enjoy.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

MULLSKINNER said:


> pinch the bladder with off with your finger's squeeze the urine down hold it ..then put a plastic zip tie "wire tie " on sinch down tight .. then snip off the bladder above the tie with your knife ...



Brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## MsuSpartan (Oct 7, 2008)

MULLSKINNER said:


> pinch the bladder with off with your finger's squeeze the urine down hold it ..then put a plastic zip tie "wire tie " on sinch down tight .. then snip off the bladder above the tie with your knife ...


 
Well look at that....a u of m guy helping a state guy....i guess all u of m people aren't scum... :lol:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

MsuSpartan said:


> Well look at that....a u of m guy helping a state guy....i guess all u of m people aren't scum... :lol:



Be nice. They are merely misguided.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I start up in the chest cavity and don't worry about the bladder until I get to it. From as far up as I can reach I cut the trachea and work my way down until I have everything (including the bladder) laying on the ground outside the deer. After that I cut around the rectum and spread the soft tissue apart with my right hand from inside the deer as well as from the outside with my left hand, until all the connections are broke (and right hand meets left hand). After that just pinch everything off with your right hand and pull it through. 
*Leptospirosis is found in deer urine and it is one of the diseases that are contagious to man.... *so the thread about avoiding urine is a very good reminder.
<----<<<


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

glockman55 said:


> Use a hypodermic needle or a marinade injector to remove the urine and put it in a bottle.


That's a good way actually. Many people do that to get essence out of a skunk.

I just hold on to it tight (pinch) near the narrowest part of the bladder. It's sort the shape of a balloon. Then I just cut it. You may lose 1-2 drops but that's it. I usually do it while the guts are still inside, that way if you do lose a drop or two, it's not getting directly on the meat.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

uptracker said:


> That's a good way actually. Many people do that to get essence out of a skunk.
> 
> I just hold on to it tight (pinch) near the narrowest part of the bladder. It's sort the shape of a balloon. Then I just cut it. You may lose 1-2 drops but that's it. I usually do it while the guts are still inside, that way if you do lose a drop or two, it's not getting directly on the meat.


I held the light for my Buddy one time while he gutted a nice Buck He'd shot in the U.P. Lots of snow, cold as he** and all of a sudden he starts spitting, and says what ta He!! is that? He had nicked the bladder and it was squirting in his mouth and face. I LMAO as I was rolling in the snow, He got pissed at me or should I say pissed on..:lol:


----------



## bowhunter_kaz (Feb 19, 2008)

I use Scent Stalker, great way to save and extract the urine from your kill.
www.scentstalker.com
Tell em JKAZ sent ya.


----------

